

Programmers: What To Do If You Get Fired  - bootload
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2010/03/programmers-what-to-do-if-you-get-fired.html

======
bootload
_"... Paul Graham's advice, that the best way to get a job is to start a
company and sell it, is really just a particular instance of my advice, that
the best way to get a job is to create assets and get them to people. ..."_

The guts of the article is in this quote by Giles after you read about being
fired throwing creamy soda at other programmers and how to get arrested in New
Mexico. I miss reading this kind of stuff.

~~~
kranner
I cycle between subscribing and unsubscribing to his blog all the time. He'll
do a few high-quality posts followed by 10 links to youtube videos of cross-
species mating rituals.

~~~
ajuc
That's probably the marketing part of being rock star programmer.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1176962>

